# Home heating oil prices?



## Jac

Hi All,
Anybody know what company is cheapiest at the moment with heating oil?
I'm in the west.

Thanks
Jac


----------



## seánieboy

hi i just got quoted an hour ago for 1000 litres of kerosene at €788 including vat


----------



## aoc

Was just thinking about doing a similar post...

anyone prices for the 'sunny' south east???


----------



## ATgirl

aoc - I just got a fill today in Waterford, €400 inclusive of vat for 500litres, the rate was 76.61cents per litre.  I can pm you the company name.


----------



## aoc

think there may be a better deal out there????????

not in urgent panic for it, just keeping an eye out for a bargain!!


----------



## ATgirl

Well, that was the best price I got when I rang around about 10 companies last friday, you may get a better price in a few weeks seeing as oil has come down since then.


----------



## seantheman

ATgirl said:


> aoc - I just got a fill today in Waterford, €400 inclusive of vat for 500litres, the rate was 76.61cents per litre. I can pm you the company name.


 how come it wasn't €383.05?


----------



## Slaphead

aoc said:


> Was just thinking about doing a similar post...
> anyone prices for the 'sunny' south east???



be looking for this in the wexford area too


----------



## demoivre

boilerjuice might be of some use for a quote to some people on here - no qoutes for my neck of the woods though.


----------



## mercman

Jac. Try Suttons Oils in Galway. I use them for Diesel Oil and find them the cheapest. They normally reset their prices on a Friday and the way oil prices are going, you may be lucky to order after Friday.


----------



## ATgirl

seantheman said:


> how come it wasn't €383.05?


 
€400 was inclusive of vat, so I presume it was €383.05 before vat


----------



## demoivre

ATgirl said:


> €400 was inclusive of vat, so I presume it was €383.05 before vat



VAT is 13.5% on home heating oil / kerosene so your numbers don't seem to be right since €383.05(1.135 ) = €434.76.


----------



## ATgirl

€400 was what i was quoted, 76.61 cents is whats on the invoice, so i'm guessing they have their figures slightly off.

anyway, it doesn't really matter, its still a good bit more than I paid last year


----------



## sirtokealot

why dont you stop spending so much on fuel and buy a solar panel and battery hub, for about 500-1000 you can become self sufficent


----------



## Caveat

sirtokealot said:


> why dont you stop spending so much on fuel and buy a solar panel and battery hub, for about 500-1000 you can become self sufficent


 
Can it really be done this cheaply?  What about installation costs etc?


----------



## Leo

Caveat said:


> Can it really be done this cheaply? What about installation costs etc?


 
In a word, no!
Leo


----------



## mcaul

Prices should come down under €700 per 1000 ltr fill within 2 weeks.

Commodity Market prices dropped about 10% in the past 5 days.

Current refinery price per US Gallon (3.8litres) of home heat is $2.76 http://www.profitquotes.com/commodities-quotes.mpl?i=1&Oil+and+Gas+Quotes
 at an exchange rate of 1.42, this works out at 51c per litre. Add in 11c for delivery costs / dealer profits etc and then add 13.5% vat and the total comes to about 70c per litre inclusive of VAT.

There is no excise duty on Kerosene.


----------



## Slaphead

So you reckon wait until early october?


----------



## Luckycharm

Prices are doing slightly tonight about 1.25c per litre of Kero.


----------



## chris20051

try http://www.cheapestoil.ie/


----------



## mcaul

Slaphead said:


> So you reckon wait until early october?


 
I definitely say wait. Even with all the hoo haa over the markets, oil has only risen slightly, but the dollar has weakened to 1.45, so in Euro terms oil prices have been steady this week after the big drop last week & on monday last.

Hopefully it will continue to fall back to the $70 mark which will bring the 1000 litres to about €600.

For the moment, i'm buying in 500 litres in about 2 weeks and will wait for prices to drop further to do a full fill.


----------



## z105

Just looking back at old receipts there and I see on the 22nd April 1999 I paid IRP 210.00 for 1000 litres of kerosene (Euro eqivalent  €266.64) !!!!!! €00.26 cent per litre !!!

Will we ever see that day again, doubtful !


----------



## mcaul

Havealaugh said:


> Just looking back at old receipts there and I see on the 22nd April 1999 I paid IRP 210.00 for 1000 litres of kerosene (Euro eqivalent €266.64) !!!!!! €00.26 cent per litre !!!
> 
> Will we ever see that day again, doubtful !


 
The good old days when oil was $15 dollars a barrel!!


----------



## Lambchops

I got 1000L of Kerosene home heating oil yday - €780 - Naas oil.


----------



## mcaul

bad news today - oil jumped dramatically today and its looks like the volatility of the oil market could be back. - the october contract (goblygook to me too) rose $30 at one point!!

At €780 above, it may be worth taking that price or similar - its hard to call. - At least its dry & sunny!!

Edit - currently €760 / 1000 litres with emo oil www.emo.ie 

- also the crazy price jump yesterday was more to do with end of month technical trades than fundamentals. Price back at $106 this morning.


----------



## PaddyH

Good site for tracking the oil price
http://www.bloomberg.com/energy/


----------



## DGOBS

I still can't understand why people in ireland don't 'group buy' their oil!

If you get a good sized estate together, or small village (or more) and order your oil by the tanker you can bargin with your suppliers for a better price.

They do it all the time in the UK!


----------



## z105

Best I could get today was 0.79 cent per litre (that was for 816 litres Kerosene - don't ask why it's 816 litres !). So €645.00.


----------



## laoisfan

filled up the tank today, tank can hold 2600 liters.

there was already about 786 liters remaining it.

got 1814 liters from Vale Oil in Thurles.

the unit price was €0.6961 excluding VAT.

so the total including 13.5% VAT came to €1433.19

was looking at dockets from about 4-5 yrs back and then comparing to today's docket....depressing!!


----------



## z105

> the unit price was €0.6961 excluding VAT



I'm not in Thurles but that's EXACTLY what I paid for it ex VAT ! Strange.


----------



## mcaul

Update on pricing.

emo oil ( www.emo.ie ) are currently €731 per 1000 litres, but if you can wait the November contract price for Kerosene is currently 44c per litre - add approx. 10c distribution cost + 13.5% VAT and the price per 1000 litres should be at €620 in approx. 3 weeks if world prices continue at current levels.

further update - emo dropped again this evening to €699 - A far cry from the €1100 quoted in July!!!!


----------



## seánieboy

i got a quote yesterday 9 / 10/ 2008 of €700 for 1000 litres of kerosene


----------



## Kerak

1475.5 for 2000liters , jonres oil arklow, 73.75cent , will get 11 months out of that.


----------



## Submersible

Hi All,

Which company is the best choice in Co.Cork?


----------



## Yellow Belly

Could recommend J&M Oils (Adamstown) in South East- Jack has been delivering to us for 20 years, and is the Texaco name in the area.

What we liked is that a few years when we called to order heating oil, he actually asked if we could hold out for a few days as he said that it was likely that the price would come down. We thought this very decent as most companies would just take the order & you'd end up paying the higher price.


----------



## Submersible

Thank you for the fast answer. Actually I have just moved to Bandon and this is my first oil heated rent. So I have no experience at all. I am going to try them.


----------



## amgd28

Emo now 61.5c for 1000 litres ex VAT. 
That's 69.911c inclusive of VAT

Generally these prices are matched or better by the other suppliers, so you should be able to get a bit more off I'd say


----------



## leex

Corrib Oil (Galway) quoting 680euro for 1000L today.


----------



## Submersible

The only problem is EMO does not deliver to this location. But I hope I can bargain a little bit.


----------



## Barry999

1000L of Kero is now €660 with Corrib Oil in Longford...

Can anyone tell me why the Prices are NOT coming down in line with the stocks at the Pumps?????????????? thanks


----------



## hoopman

I've been ringing around today looking for 1,000 litres in the west wicklow/kildare boarder area.

dearest so far is top oil tullow €700
Cheapest is Naas oil Co. Blessington is €649

Think I'll wait till Monday to see if this weeks drops in the oil market will have an effect on the retail price soon


----------



## Caveat

A freindly retailer told me yesterday that prices will drop by a few cent/L over the next few days. He seemed absolutely certain of this.


----------



## mcaul

Caveat said:


> A freindly retailer told me yesterday that prices will drop by a few cent/L over the next few days. He seemed absolutely certain of this.


 
Correct - its now €635 at emo and last weeks oil pice reducions should filter into the market at the end of next week.

My calculations suggest a drop to €595 and I think it will stabilise at this level. - A hell of a drop from the €1150 quoted in July.


----------



## Submersible

West Cork Oil 500 liter - 340€. Deliverd to Bandon.


----------



## aoc

Rang 6 places around Wexford last Thurs - 500 ltrs € 365.00 inclu Vat, one quoted € 375.00 ...... maybe this is similar to the petrol price fixing that is going on down here!!!


----------



## hoopman

hoopman said:


> I've been ringing around today looking for 1,000 litres in the west wicklow/kildare boarder area.
> 
> dearest so far is top oil tullow €700
> Cheapest is Naas oil Co. Blessington is €649
> 
> Think I'll wait till Monday to see if this weeks drops in the oil market will have an effect on the retail price soon


 
Price drop Cheapest is still naas oil at €625 for 1,000 litres
Gillespies in Carlow also €625

Do I buy now or wait till later in the week?


----------



## Caveat

I'm waiting until next weekend myself - although not sure if that's wise or not really.


----------



## Lanigano

I paid €330 inc VAT for 500lt today from Sutton Oil in castlebar. 66c per lt. Not sure if this is good but oil ran out so couldnt wait any longer!


----------



## RMCF

I read an article in a UK newspaper last week (and don't see why it wouldn't apply to Ireland as well) that the price of oil will continue to fall for a while yet, eventually reaching a price that will be close to half what is cost at the start of this summer.

Although this is all speculation, it does seem to be happening. The price of home heating oil has been steadily dropping over the last month since I got my last 500l fill.

That cost me €380 and today the same supplier is charging €310.

Lets hope it continues falling.


----------



## Nollaig16

Hi,

Been following this post with interest for some time. Think this weekend or earlier is the time to purchase. OPEC meeting this weekend is rumoured to cut production so it is possible the current free fall has run its course. Naas Oil this morning were €625 for 1000 litres delivered this week. Its down to the wire. 
New Member.

Cheers.


----------



## mcaul

Yep - I'd agree that it won't drop much further. It just might squeeze under €600 on Friday. - Feels better than paying the €1000+ being asked for in August!


----------



## JD77

I just ordered 500 Litres from City Oil in Cork for €307 with a €10 discount voucher, the quote was valid for today only as he said the price is going up at midnight. Could be a sales pitch but a good price I paid €305 last year


----------



## Manach

boilerjuice.ie are quoting 60.31 per litre excl vat currently.
might be worth getting a quote.


----------



## leex

64c yesterday with Corrib Oil (Galway)


----------



## colm09

great site, great info.. 
looking forward to picking up 500 ltrs for €330 or less tomorrow...


----------



## Surf_Boy

aoc said:


> Rang 6 places around Wexford last Thurs - 500 ltrs € 365.00 inclu Vat, one quoted € 375.00 ...... maybe this is similar to the petrol price fixing that is going on down here!!!


 
Just Ordered 500 Litres from Glen Fuels in Gorey for €335 this morning. Sounded like they were run off thier feet in the office so looks like everybody is trying to get in now before the outcome of OPEC meeting in Vienna..


----------



## milan

1000Litres of Kerosene for €640 from Dundalk Oil Products today


----------



## Pique318

500L = €300 in Donegal


----------



## Caveat

Pique318 said:


> 500L = €300 in Donegal


 
Ah but they have to be wild competitive up in Donegal, what with these cross border 'deals' in kero 

What are the NI prices like at the moment as a matter of interest?


----------



## LennyBriscoe

Caveat said:


> What are the NI prices like at the moment as a matter of interest?


 
Check this out:

http://www.cheapestoil.co.uk/

£209 for 500 litres so roughly €260


----------



## jhegarty

Surf_Boy said:


> Just Ordered 500 Litres from Glen Fuels in Gorey for €335 this morning. Sounded like they were run off thier feet in the office so looks like everybody is trying to get in now before the outcome of OPEC meeting in Vienna..



Crude is down after the opec meeting


----------



## hoopman

I,000 litres now gone up to €639 from €625 last Friday.

Does anyone know how long it takes for the  current price of oil per barrel to be reflected in the price you pay for it, for your heating.

I only ask because the price per barrel seems to be dropping every day now for the past 2 weeks but yet the price goes up in the retail.

Very confusing


----------



## Caveat

But haven't OPEC agreed to limit availability?  This would have an impact.


----------



## hoopman

Caveat said:


> But haven't OPEC agreed to limit availability? This would have an impact.


 
Yea but even after their meeting last week, the price has still continued to fall. I think!

Does the price of a barrel of oil today affect the price we pay tomorow, or does it take longer


----------



## LennyBriscoe

hoopman said:


> Does the price of a barrel of oil today affect the price we pay tomorow, or does it take longer


 
Think I read somewhere it could take 6 weeks for the price the consumer pays for oil to filter down when the price falls.

Obviously when oil goes up the consumer feels the increase the following morning.


----------



## hoopman

LennyBriscoe said:


> Think I read somewhere it could take 6 weeks for the price the consumer pays for oil to filter down when the price falls.
> 
> Obviously when oil goes up the consumer feels the increase the following morning.


 
Monday, 27th October 2008 - 12:30CET
*Oil falls below $62 on economic gloom *

Reuters
Oil fell to a new 17-month low below $62 a barrel today, driven down by pessimism about the deteriorating global economic climate and its likely impact on demand for fuel.
*U.S. light crude for December delivery was down $1.77 at $62.38 a* *barrel* after touching a 17-month low of $61.30 a barrel.
London Brent crude was down $1.75 to $60.30.
Gloom about the world economy overshadowed OPEC's deal on Friday to chop output by 1.5 million barrels per day, which some traders have said will not be enough to arrest the price slide.

By my understanding of the above it looks like at least 4 - 5 weeks for sure.
So by that logic even if the price per barrel goes up from now the prices should still continue to fall untill december.

_*But then again pigs will fly and all that*_


----------



## Jock04

60cent per litre in Connemara today


----------



## Barry999

am have to fill my tank soon....am i better to wait a week or two or is it best to fill now?????????? thanks


----------



## quarterfloun

The problem with oil is the same problem with money - you have overpaid delboys playing poker with the stuff you need to go about your daily business. Thus no matter whether oil goes down or up it will always be joe public footing the full brunt of any increase but not enjoying the full decrease. It's not fair but thats the way it is.


----------



## Gooner1

got oil today for 60c/litre. guy filling it reckons its going to drop more in next couple of weeks. i was going to tell him to go and come back in two weeks so, but tank was empty


----------



## Gunnerbar

Gooner1 said:


> got oil today for 60c/litre. guy filling it reckons its going to drop more in next couple of weeks. i was going to tell him to go and come back in two weeks so, but tank was empty



Hi,

Actually just checked Emo online who are usually very competitive and not only are they charging 65 cent a litre kerosene but it has gone up in the last week from 62 c. 

Where did you get that price.

Thanks.


----------



## fluffy47

For anyone in the Celbridge-North Kildare area just did a bit of price hunting this morning and was offered the following prices.

Celbridge oil-1000litres including vat 655euro

Tougher Oil-1000Litres incl vat 606 euro

Naas Oil-1000litres incl vat 620 euro but ask what was the best price we were offered and agreed to match Tougher and deliver first thing in the morning-saturday. Went with them.

Have no connections with any of the above named companies


----------



## JackTheKnife

Rang Jones Oil Dublin today - Home Heat will cost €650 for 1000 litres.


----------



## galw1

Just ordered 650l for €390 with Corrib Oil in Loughrea. No affiliation. They are also going to deliver today - good job or we would be cold tomorrow would say!


----------



## Barry999

€630 for 1000L today from Corrib Oil in longford.


----------



## glic83

320 for 500l off suttons in kilmalock,limerick rang 2 other places other prices were 325 and 335 so i went with the cheapest


----------



## dutz

just got 1000 litres kerosene for 538 from north oil in lucan


----------



## fluffy47

Great price there in Lucan-must check them out next time!!!!


----------



## woodbine

dutz said:


> just got 1000 litres kerosene for 538 from north oil in lucan


 



are you sure that isn't the ex vat figure????


----------



## Doublehard

Hi,

Has anyone had any dealings with BoilerJuice.ie? The site claims to be ablw to lower heating oil costs through grouping buyers together to create buying groups and thus driving prices down through bulk buy.

It sounds good in theory, but has anyone used it in practice?


----------



## myate

300 euros for 500 litres kero yesterday in sligo. Rang around...from 300 to 315 depending on supplier.


----------



## woodbine

Doublehard said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had any dealings with BoilerJuice.ie? The site claims to be ablw to lower heating oil costs through grouping buyers together to create buying groups and thus driving prices down through bulk buy.
> 
> It sounds good in theory, but has anyone used it in practice?


 

any oil company will offer a group price.just get a few neighbours/family/friends together and approach the various companies. if you are all in close proximity(eg same estate), even better as the overheads are reduced further.

good luck!


----------



## Tyrone Laces

*Kerosene - 1000 litres for €533*

Price here in Cork for kerosene today was 53.345 including VAT.
I got 986 litres at 47c per litre ex VAT - total €526

Delivered Crosshaven by DanOil (086 2770063) who is associated in some way with Morris Oil Kilkenny (I know he actually gets it from the terminal at Whitegate). Dan is the kind of guy you can rely on - he delivered to me once at 9 pm on New Year's Eve!
T.S.


----------



## brian.mobile

*Re: Kerosene - 1000 litres for €533*



Tyrone Laces said:


> Price here in Cork for kerosene today was 53.345 including VAT.
> I got 986 litres at 47c per litre ex VAT - total €526
> 
> Delivered Crosshaven by DanOil (086 2770063) who is associated in some way with Morris Oil Kilkenny (I know he actually gets it from the terminal at Whitegate). Dan is the kind of guy you can rely on - he delivered to me once at 9 pm on New Year's Eve!
> T.S.


 
Dan is the man. 

Anyone in Cork who needs oil should have this guys number.

....up to 8-10% cheaper than the big ad Golden Pages suppliers.

B


----------



## MaryBe

I got a price today of 500.00 euro for 1000 ltrs Kero - cash on delivery


----------



## Scouser

€480 for 1000 Litres today in Cork today from Kellehers.


----------



## tick tock

€495 for 1000L in connemara with sweeney oil... i think i might top up.


----------



## murphaph

Used boilerjuice.ie for the first time there. Original quote: €506 for 1000L. Final quote: €446! Supplier is Toughers of Naas.


----------



## BeSting

I am looking for cheap oil in Tuam. Best I have is 475 / 1000 liter of Kerosine or 480 for 1000 liter of Gasoil (Gasoil from Corrib Oil) Waiting for a custom quote.


----------



## mcaul

I reckon we'll see 399 / 1000 liters soon.

Current price is $1.44 per US gallon from the refineries. This equates to approx. 26c per litre, add in distribution costs and 13.5% VAT and you come to approx. 42c. - so €420 per 1000 litres should be available in a week or so and prices are still falling.

My bet is we'll see a return to €399 / 1000 litres very soon.

A far cry from €1150 in August!!!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot

aoc said:


> Was just thinking about doing a similar post...
> 
> anyone prices for the 'sunny' south east???


 

Sorry, I don't have time to go through this whole thread but as I type the oil man is delivering 500 litres of kerosene which my husband got for €245!!!! I was well chuffed cos back in May I paid €385!! he called round everywhere and did a bit of bargaining but I can tell you that the company was Ultimo and while we're  in the South East, they cover Dublin. I know that cos the Dublin driver called to deliver, the office had given the order to the wrong area.

I don't have any connections with the company, just sharing what I think is a good deal!


----------



## merjock

Some heating oil quotes as of 30th Dec:

Emo Oil 500 ltrs Kero €233.76 (Cheapest)
Boilerjuice.ie            €247.76
M50 oil (flyer)          €235.00

Anybody do any better than this?

Merjock


----------



## chris20051

*Laois Area*
Emo Oil 500 ltrs Kero €229.26 from there web site.

Please note from speaking to Oil companies before, changes to oil prices are done on a weekly basis. e.g Oil prices increase or decrease at midnight every Wednesday, therefore if you ask or check an online quote by every Thursday you should notice a difference in the price and lets hope for the forseeable future the price is much lower


----------



## killybram

Buy it in the north and take it down the road yourself and you pay only 38c per litre! It was 80c at its peak in the summer!


----------



## jason1505

i filled up with 1000 lts this morning with harmom oil killdaldey co meath and cost was €460....v cheap


----------



## huskerdu

killybram said:


> Buy it in the north and take it down the road yourself and you pay only 38c per litre! It was 80c at its peak in the summer!


 
I am genuinely interested in knowing how you transport 1000 litres of home heating oil.


----------



## bagel

BeSting said:


> I am looking for cheap oil in Tuam. Best I have is 475 / 1000 liter of Kerosine or 480 for 1000 liter of Gasoil (Gasoil from Corrib Oil) Waiting for a custom quote.



hi, i live in tuam too;
i sought an online quote from emo a few minutes ago;
unfortunately they wont supply county galway;
i tried again, stating mayo as my county;
the quote they gave was €428.96 for 1000 ltrs kerosene;
before corrib oil and the other crowd (cant recall their name) bought out all the local suppliers around here we were being ripped off, and its no better now;
if you're ringing around for a quote, maybe you'd consider telling them you've been quoted €428 and ask them if they can do better?
if it works, please let me know.


----------



## pflangan

just to let anyone who's looking for kero in Galway City,

did a quick round up for 800 litres of Kerosene today
texoil in carnmore  = 355
kelly oil = 370
corrib oil = 370
excelsior = 376
sweeney oil = 380


----------



## Sandals

Just got 1000 litres delievered this morning. Campus oil Hi-way in Tuam. €450.


----------



## tick tock

1000L is now €500 at sweeney oil...last week it was €460


----------



## hoopman

Best Prices I could get today for west wicklow area for 1,000 litres kerosene, was

Blessington Oil  €459
Gillespie oil      €465
Tullow oil        €475


----------



## hoopman

chris20051 said:


> *Laois Area*
> Emo Oil 500 ltrs Kero €229.26 from there web site.
> 
> Please note from speaking to Oil companies before, changes to oil prices are done on a weekly basis. e.g Oil prices increase or decrease at midnight every Wednesday, therefore if you ask or check an online quote by every Thursday you should notice a difference in the price and lets hope for the forseeable future the price is much lower


 
 Took that advice on board and left ordering till today and Gillespies price was down to €450


----------



## killybram

Originally Posted by *killybram* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=771996#post771996 
_Buy it in the north and take it down the road yourself and you pay only 38c per litre! It was 80c at its peak in the summer!_



huskerdu said:


> I am genuinely interested in knowing how you transport 1000 litres of home heating oil.


 
Hiya, Havent been on the board for a while. 
If you live near the border most of the filling stations will lend you a bowser which you return when you have emptied it into your tank.

P.S. - last weekend it has gone up to 40c per litre.


----------



## Killter

500l for €255 today from corrib oil


----------



## Pablo74

just bought 500 ltr for 240 euro.
Flesk fuels in Kerry


----------



## eamonn123456

470 for 1000 litres from texoil foxford, but supposed to be going up 2 cents tomorrow - anyone any idea if the trend is upward?  

Maybe will be cheaper in the spring due to less demand?

Not in a mad rush to buy but can do if its going to keep going up.


----------



## babyspice

where is the cheapest place to get oil in limerick


----------



## traditional

Just got 1000 litres kerosene from Texoil today. 455 inc vat. 

Paid 685 in early November for the same fill. I wonder will this saving be passed onto gas users?


----------



## eamonn123456

Jones Oil Ballina are doing 1000L Kero for 470, 

but if you call in first you can get a voucher for 25 euro off, 

which makes it 445 for 1000L, 

i.e. 44.5 cent a litre if you get exactly 1000L .  

Not bad.


----------



## bagel

€558 best price for 1200 litres kerosene in Tuam last Monday. 
Seems to be much cheaper 12 miles up the road in Mayo, and in many other places for that matter, eg Galway City.


----------



## Connemaraman

Just got 1000 litres from Texoil in Oranmore at €440. so 0.44 a litre, ill fill up at that price...


----------



## RMCF

Prices in NW Donegal today:

500l = €220
1000 = €420

We appear to be cheaper than the rest of the country.


----------



## seantheman

any more recent prices for nw, need a fill soon


----------



## RMCF

seantheman said:


> any more recent prices for nw, need a fill soon



The prices I quoted in the post above yours have not changed.


----------



## seantheman

i see coyles of buncrana have 1000ltrs for €420 will order there


----------



## unsurediy

44 cent per litre 2 weeks ago from drury oils in ballaghdreen ross/mayo border i got 1000 litres 4 440 euro inc vat


----------



## bluepea

murphaph said:


> Used boilerjuice.ie for the first time there. Original quote: €506 for 1000L. Final quote: €446! Supplier is Toughers of Naas.


 
I have found boilerjuice.ie good. The same supplier won't be the cheapest each time though as they will automatically use the cheapest in your area at the time. It does depend how many suppliers there are though, if you are in a remote area there probably won't be as many. Their buying weekends are good as well as you can take advantage of price reductions for larger orders if others in your area buy.


----------



## Neadyk

€409 for 1000ltrs - Donadea Oil. A very happy customer.


----------



## seantheman

wonder who if any will be first to break the €400 barrier


----------



## monascribe18

price quoted to me today was 30 pence a litre=£270 =900 litres


----------



## seantheman

is that vat inclusive? what is the vat rate on home heating in the north? would they/are they allowed to deliver and sell to a dundalk customer at this price


----------



## RMCF

I just did a check of the 2 local oil distributors that I would always use and compared them to this boilerjuice site.

Boilerjuice is €7 more expensive. So do they just take a commission and get these folks to deliver you your oil?

If so, can't understand why you would ever use them when you could save money by cutting out the middle man.


----------



## bluepea

The best way to use boilerjuice.ie is to buy on a buying weekend so that you get a discount based on quantity if others buy in your area. I guess they probably have more suppliers in some areas than others so that might explain why you can get yours cheaper than them. The more suppliers in an area then the more competitive they need to be to win the orders.


----------



## Billo

€234.94 for 500 litres (includes 27.94 Vat ) from EMO


----------



## RMCF

€230 for 500l in the NW Inishowen area.

Pity I didn't order 10 days ago when it was €200. Ah well.


----------



## tick tock

1000L of oil is one price...500L is another price ie. not half the price


----------



## jashar99

430 Euro for 1000L, incld vat with Sweeney Oil in Castlebar
Thought best to fill before a possible tax hit in todays budget


----------



## RMCF

tick tock said:


> 1000L of oil is one price...500L is another price ie. not half the price



Its not exactly half the price because they try to give you a slight discount for ordering more. Thats how business generally works.


----------



## RMCF

jashar99 said:


> 430 Euro for 1000L, incld vat with Sweeney Oil in Castlebar
> Thought best to fill before a possible tax hit in todays budget



I did the same, buying expecting a price rise in the Budget that never happened.

D'oh.


----------



## woodbine

RMCF said:


> Its not exactly half the price because they try to give you a slight discount for ordering more. Thats how business generally works.


 
precisely. 

and the larger the tank the better the bargaining position. 

also, if you can organise it so a few people will take a fill on the same day (neighbours/friends/family in the same area) you'll get an even better price.


----------



## TrevorC

best price I have found for home heating kerosene is Naas Oil who also deliver to Dublin. 500 litres was €265 although they also quoted 1000 litres to me for about €490. Not sure if that is the best price but Naas were the best I could find for home oil prices


----------



## Club Scrub

Any suggestions on best price for heating oil in South East?

I got prices on [broken link removed] of €265 for 500l & €515 for 1000l has anyone got it cheaper than this?


----------



## Clohass

Try Boilerjuice.ie I've used them with no problems. Currently quoting €498 for Wexford.


----------



## MaryBe

I was quoted €260 for 500 ltrs and €480 for 1000 ltrs delivered in the north east (not N.I.)


----------



## Club Scrub

That Boiler Juice quote looks good- I assume it is cash on delivery? What payment methods do they accept?


----------



## MaryBe

Yes you are right. COD only. They will accept cash, cheque, laser and credit cards.  Oops sorry, thought you were talking about my quote!!


----------



## Club Scrub

Thanks for the help- I also found another site www.cheapestoil.ie which looks ok. Just a pity I live in South East & not North East like MaryBM as all suppliers look very cheap. They must be buying it in the North or something as nowhere any further south can compare with the prices on offer.


----------



## MaryBe

Apparently some are bringing the oil across the border which in turn is forcing the compliant retailers to sell at a lower profit margin just to keep in business.


----------



## demoivre

Club Scrub said:


> That Boiler Juice quote looks good- I assume it is cash on delivery? What payment methods do they accept?



See their FAQ.


----------



## pablo21

I got my tank filled the other day with a local company [broken link removed] and it cost me €490 which according to www.cheapestoil.ie seems to be the cheapest. I see they dropped the price again to €485 and the driver told me it was going to drop again next week! Good time to fill the tank ladies and gentlemen, well if you live in the midlands! Finally a good reason to be a midlander.....;-)


----------



## Club Scrub

Got a quote from [broken link removed] in Wexford this morning for 1000l kerosene €495- this by far the cheapest locally as was quoted up to €535 from other companies.

Checked on www.cheapestoil.ie & www.boilerjuice.ie which were helpful also. It looks like a good time to order (especially as the weather is mild) I assume as soon as some frost appears all suppliers will raise prices in line with demand again.


----------



## Dinny

Do people think there be a carbon tax on heating oil and if so when would it kick in?


----------

